# Replica gun???



## Porong (Jul 1, 2019)

my current question is it is probably bad to threaten with any weapon you don't intend to use I mean If I had a replica(blanks) gun while  there could be potetial benift if it was found out to be a replica it may not have as much shock value and than you would probably just irritate the person possibly creating a worse problem than you already had? I mean would you say that any weapons you use in a defensive situation you had better be ready to use it in case the person gives you problems as I said while a replica gun could possibly result in a submission it it was found to be not ready to be usable as a defensive device is an argument that may be the person will be mad possibly creating a worse situation than you already had? meaning do you agree with the conclusion that any weapon you have you should be prepared to use it I mean also if some one figures out you dont have a real gun than you would need alternative protection any way thoughts? ( I mean if some one found out you had a replica gun they might be really mad( perhaps it would be better to just focus on mastering the tonfa kata?????))


----------



## drop bear (Jul 1, 2019)

A replica gun has so many dramas for so little benefit. 

There would almost always be a better option.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

Porong said:


> meaning do you agree with the conclusion that any weapon you have you should be prepared to use it



Well...yeah


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

Porong said:


> perhaps it would be better to just focus on mastering the tonfa kata?????


Do you think from mastering the tonfa kata you're ready to use it for self defense? And are you regularly carrying a tonfa around with you?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 1, 2019)

drop bear said:


> A replica gun has so many dramas for so little benefit.
> 
> There would almost always be a better option.



Absolutely!  It is action fraught with danger to use a weapon as a threat.  Any time you resort to a weapon you must be committing to using it.  Otherwise it may be taken away from you and used against you by your opponent.  If your weapon is a fake, you run the risk of enraging you opponent to higher levels of aggression which you may not be able to overcome.

Have some people used fake weapons successfully?  Probably.  I would rather run than be the one who used it unsuccessfully.

As to knives - if you aren't committed to using it, it may, in fact probably will be taken away from you, and used on you.  And knives are generally close range weapons.  Can you use a knife that way?

Considering the tonfa, it can be effective, but you won't learn it effectively in a couple of days, weeks, or years.  And most any jurisdiction will consider it a weapon that can't be carried around on the street.  And even if you did, you would be inviting aggression from some who have something to prove.  If you want to use a wooden weapon, commit the time to learning that in an art that regularly and effectively teaches it.  The only two I can think of are some of the arts such as the Filipino arts, or Hapkido.  The Hapkido I studied taught short stick extensively at the 3d Dan level.  Properly learned it can do many things, and you will have a lot of other tools by then as well.


----------



## Porong (Jul 1, 2019)

well I guess than I will just have to review that video I had I think a found a dvd that had 5 tonfa katas


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

Porong said:


> well I guess than I will just have to review that video I had I think a found a dvd that had 5 tonfa katas


Okay, so forming it as a question didn't work, since you didn't respond and decided to learn tonfa kata for self defense anyway. I'll say it bluntly. 

You will not learn how to use a tonfa as self defense from kata (especially kata from a dvd), in general tonfa isn't a good choice for self defense in the modern day, you are not likely to have a tonfa on you if you're attacked (and if you're generally carrying one you'll probably get into trouble for that in most places since even if it's not against the law, any LEO will be suspicious of you), and it is not easily transferable to other weapons, or "weapons of opportunity" that you may find.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 1, 2019)

The biggest problem with pulling a replica gun is when the other person pulls a real gun.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 1, 2019)

@CB Jones , you beat me to it. 
To the OP @Porong , it is Scary Stupid to hear someone seriously ask if using a fake gun for SD is a good idea. This is one of the quickest ways I can think of for someone to get shot. Much worse than bring a knife to a gun fight. 
Yes, yes, and yes. If it is truly a defensive situation you better have the mindset to do whatever it takes to walk away and the rationale to know how/when to react.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 1, 2019)

Why you shouldn’t carry a replica gun...




Best case scenario.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 2, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Okay, so forming it as a question didn't work, since you didn't respond and decided to learn tonfa kata for self defense anyway. I'll say it bluntly.
> 
> You will not learn how to use a tonfa as self defense from kata (especially kata from a dvd), in general tonfa isn't a good choice for self defense in the modern day, you are not likely to have a tonfa on you if you're attacked (and if you're generally carrying one you'll probably get into trouble for that in most places since even if it's not against the law, any LEO will be suspicious of you), and it is not easily transferable to other weapons, or "weapons of opportunity" that you may find.


Tonfa is a good weapon. Police PR24 is essentially a tonfa with some movements not used with tonfa.

Tonfa also helps teach extension of power. I would say rather than carrying a tonfa for SD, I carry tonfa ability which informs my empty hand SD.

Every striking or blocking movement with tonfa works with empty hands. Some are unorthodox to a trained fighter and may therefore not be countered well or at all.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 2, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Otherwise it may be taken away from you and used against you by your opponent. If your weapon is a fake, you run the risk of enraging you opponent to higher levels of aggression which you may not be able to overcome.


  Are you suggesting your opponent would not become so enraged when he finds out the weapon he has taken from you is real? Or that you would be safer to be disarmed of a real weapon than a fake? I'm confused.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 2, 2019)

Just seems better to carry a actual pistol and to learn how to use it well and to take some  realistic self defence classes in use of the pistol.    The reasons you would carry one is as a combat multiplier or if you are semi preparing for attacks by people with weapons or animals.     




JR 137 said:


> Why you shouldn’t carry a replica gun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot what film that was from i thought it was pulp fiction.  fought it was more action packed though, but what ever.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 2, 2019)

Rat said:


> Just seems better to carry a actual pistol and to learn how to use it well and to take some  realistic self defence classes in use of the pistol.    The reasons you would carry one is as a combat multiplier or if you are semi preparing for attacks by people with weapons or animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snatch


----------



## Buka (Jul 2, 2019)

If you're lucky, you'll just do time on a weapons charge. Desn't matter if it's a replica.

Man, in the history of bad ideas....


----------



## Saheim (Jul 2, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Why you shouldn’t carry a replica gun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Bullet Tooth Tony" was the first thing I thought of, upon opening this thread.  Glad someone else remembers "Snatch".

Could it work? YES.  Is it a gamble with HORRIBLY expensive stakes? Oh yea.

Stick, O.C. (pepper spray), knife, plenty of better options.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2019)

Buka said:


> If you're lucky, you'll just do time on a weapons charge. Desn't matter if it's a replica.
> 
> Man, in the history of bad ideas....


The criminal charge for brandishing a "replica" gun is...  EXACTLY the same as brandishing a real gun.

The price for brandishing a fake gun against someone willing to fight you...  Well, that's pretty darn high, too... unless you're damned good.  In which case, why would you mess with a fake gun at all?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 2, 2019)

frank raud said:


> Are you suggesting your opponent would not become so enraged when he finds out the weapon he has taken from you is real? Or that you would be safer to be disarmed of a real weapon than a fake? I'm confused.



Good question.  The human mind is so variable I don't know the answer now that I have left myself open to the question.


----------

